# Glimmer of Hope



## Jvaz1985 (Jun 1, 2017)

This forum is filled with soooo much negativity, I figured I would try and give it some light. Especially for the newbies. Power driver bonus two weeks in a row (in NYC) for 20% plus referral and ride bonuses. There's money to be made with Lyft (and Uber to an extent) as long as you have the right attitude, frame of mind, knowledge, and work ethic. The last one is PDB plus referrals and rides bonuses in Nashville, TN before I relocated back to NYC


----------



## GriffBetterPtkfgs (Feb 18, 2016)

Glad you got a big slice of pie, must be all your skills or maybe algorithm just likes ya.


----------



## Moondirty (Jul 6, 2017)

Glad you are making some decent $$, but we all know that you are putting in a lot more hours than stated there.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

NYC and SAN FRAN markets both have much higher fares on average than all others.. 

Lyft website has a tool that predicts income based on city. It uses $20/hr for all markets except nyc and sfo. Those markets it uses $35/hr and your screenshots show why.

Thanks for sharing, those are some great fare payment numbers in the first two screenshots..


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

I bet you can't make that money at .75 cents a mile and .10 per minute at 10 minute eta's.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

3rd screenshot i believe is close to that (trip earnings only)


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Moondirty said:


> Glad you are making some decent $$, but we all know that you are putting in a lot more hours than stated there.


Think the point he's trying to make is that you can earn on Lyft if you put in maximum effort. And make more on Lyft than your average min wage job pays, especially since most won't allow you to work over 40 hours per week.


----------



## Markeezee (May 1, 2017)

Jvaz1985 said:


> This forum is filled with soooo much negativity, I figured I would try and give it some light. Especially for the newbies. Power driver bonus two weeks in a row (in NYC) for 20% plus referral and ride bonuses. There's money to be made with Lyft (and Uber to an extent) as long as you have the right attitude, frame of mind, knowledge, and work ethic. The last one is PDB plus referrals and rides bonuses in Nashville, TN before I relocated back to NYC


OP putting in work as much as his phone battery is, down to 11% and 13%. LOL!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jvaz1985 said:


> This forum is filled with soooo much negativity, I figured I would try and give it some light. Especially for the newbies. Power driver bonus two weeks in a row (in NYC) for 20% plus referral and ride bonuses. There's money to be made with Lyft (and Uber to an extent) as long as you have the right attitude, frame of mind, knowledge, and work ethic. The last one is PDB plus referrals and rides bonuses in Nashville, TN before I relocated back to NYC


Look elsewhere.
Plenty of hope.

NOTHING TO SEE BUT RATE CUTS AND RATING GAMES HERE.



Woohaa said:


> Think the point he's trying to make is that you can earn on Lyft if you put in maximum effort. And make more on Lyft than your average min wage job pays, especially since most won't allow you to work over 40 hours per week.


Who works minimum wage and owns a car acceptable to uber with ?

I mean . . . REALLY ?


----------



## DavidHill76 (Apr 20, 2017)

As a Nashville Lyft driver, I can attest that if you drive during the right times here in Nashville. You can definitely clean up week to week.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

Jvaz1985 said:


> This forum is filled with soooo much negativity, I figured I would try and give it some light. Especially for the newbies. Power driver bonus two weeks in a row (in NYC) for 20% plus referral and ride bonuses. There's money to be made with Lyft (and Uber to an extent) as long as you have the right attitude, frame of mind, knowledge, and work ethic. The last one is PDB plus referrals and rides bonuses in Nashville, TN before I relocated back to NYC


Your "New Member" status tells me everything I need to know. Lyft algorithms used to like me more too. I used to get the 10% PDB without even trying, and sometimes the 20% with effort. All that changed in March of this year, and I have not gotten a PDB since.

You will learn soon enough why we are so negative on Lyft. And then you'll be a statistic.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

DavidHill76 said:


> As a Nashville Lyft driver, I can attest that if you drive during the right times here in Nashville. You can definitely clean up week to week.


Can you do the same with uber?was thinking of moving to Nashville.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I have done 1500+ lyft rides and not once qualified for PDB. Even if you stay 14 hours online 7 days a week, you will not get 70 pings. Lyft is so useless.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

Jvaz1985 said:


> This forum is filled with soooo much negativity, I figured I would try and give it some light. Especially for the newbies. Power driver bonus two weeks in a row (in NYC) for 20% plus referral and ride bonuses. There's money to be made with Lyft (and Uber to an extent) as long as you have the right attitude, frame of mind, knowledge, and work ethic. The last one is PDB plus referrals and rides bonuses in Nashville, TN before I relocated back to NYC


Your tips are kinda lousy.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Jennyma said:


> Your tips are kinda lousy.


Probably double with cash tips. 
Look at that smile. I would tip this guy!


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

unPat said:


> I have done 1500+ lyft rides and not once qualified for PDB. Even if you stay 14 hours online 7 days a week, you will not get 70 pings. Lyft is so useless.


Here in south Florida I get 40 rides a week on lyft. I could get more but I go offline lyft when I have uber rides. I use both and no line no pool


----------



## DavidHill76 (Apr 20, 2017)

KMANDERSON said:


> Can you do the same with uber?was thinking of moving to Nashville.


I don't know, I don't really drive with Uber here because they screwed me over out of a bonus. But Uber does have a pretty good market share here as well. But Lyft made it to Nashville first


----------



## Mattman1 (Jul 8, 2017)

Jvaz1985 said:


> This forum is filled with soooo much negativity, I figured I would try and give it some light. Especially for the newbies. Power driver bonus two weeks in a row (in NYC) for 20% plus referral and ride bonuses. There's money to be made with Lyft (and Uber to an extent) as long as you have the right attitude, frame of mind, knowledge, and work ethic. The last one is PDB plus referrals and rides bonuses in Nashville, TN before I relocated back to NYC


In South Florida we've had 1 bonus opportunity in 6 months.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

DavidHill76 said:


> I don't know, I don't really drive with Uber here because they screwed me over out of a bonus. But Uber does have a pretty good market share here as well. But Lyft made it to Nashville first


It surges a lot I see from surge chaser


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Certain Judgment said:


> Your "New Member" status tells me everything I need to know. Lyft algorithms used to like me more too. I used to get the 10% PDB without even trying, and sometimes the 20% with effort. All that changed in March of this year, and I have not gotten a PDB since.
> 
> You will learn soon enough why we are so negative on Lyft. And then you'll be a statistic.


Yep. Like a damn revolving door around here.....


----------



## Jvaz1985 (Jun 1, 2017)

Certain Judgment said:


> Your "New Member" status tells me everything I need to know. Lyft algorithms used to like me more too. I used to get the 10% PDB without even trying, and sometimes the 20% with effort. All that changed in March of this year, and I have not gotten a PDB since.
> 
> You will learn soon enough why we are so negative on Lyft. And then you'll be a statistic.


I should have you know that I am a little over 7 months in the game. 6 months in Nashville which was mainly weekends only until my last week there and now full time in NYC for almost 2 months now. May be new to here but not new to driving...


----------

